# اسم المفعول من الفعل أقر



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استفساري بخصوص اسم المفعول من الفعل أقر. هل هو: مقرر، على غرار الفعل: قرر؟
جزيل الشكر مقدمًا


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
. (لا، اسم مفعول (أَقَرَّ) هو (مُقَرٌّ


----------



## king007

اسم المفعول هو مُقَرّ، كما تفضل الأخ


----------

